# Baton Rouge, La (#27038)-Oversized Black-and-Tan Male-Adult (in foster)



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

_Unfortunately, the Baton Rouge, Louisiana public shelter (Companion Animal Alliance) is overflowing with adoptable German Shepherd Dogs right now. None of these dogs is up on the shelter's Petfinder page, as that page is maintained by volunteers and doesn't list all the adoptable dogs in the shelter...I've sent them pics and bios so hopefully it will go up soon. I'm going to post them all here, as all are in danger (this is a "kill" shelter, with a wonderful, progressive staff who wants to save these dogs and is open to creative transport ideas and rescue partnerships...are there any wonderful GSD Rescues up North or out West interested in a mass transport of friendly, adoptable GSDs?)_
*
Courage (#27038) - German Shepherd Dog - Extra-Large - Adult - Male*

Courage is an oversized German Shepherd Dog. He's a very large, handsome male. He hasn't been weighed at the shelter, but I'd guess he'll top the scales over 100 pounds easily. He has one of the biggest heads I've ever seen on a GSD body!

Courage is likely between 5-7 years old, and he has a wonderful disposition. He's a gentle giant. He is a hunk with a heart of gold. 

He's intelligent, friendly and happy to have attention from anyone. It appears that someone may have done some obedience training with him, as he knows how to sit. However, he does not like cats.

He has broken tail with a sore on it that is being treated by the shelter's vet clinic. He earned his name when he courageously stood and let people he did not know clean his tail and treat it, without so much as flinching, even though we know it had to have been painful. He did not whine, or growl, or protest. He just let me stroke his big head and whisper to him while this was going on, and he gazed at me with eyes grateful for the friendly attention while his tail was being worked on.

He's at the Companion Animal Alliance shelter at 2680 Progress Road, Baton Rouge, LA 70807 (225-774-7701). 

PM me if you need help coordinating with the shelter, as I'm a volunteer in frequent contact with the staff member who interfaces with breed rescues there.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness his eyes just SCREAM sincerity! What a sweet, sweet "little" guy! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Felix's Proud Mammy said:


> Oh my goodness his eyes just SCREAM sincerity! What a sweet, sweet "little" guy! He's gorgeous!


The eyes really do say it all, don't they? While I was talking with him at the shelter, he seemed like such a wise, old soul. When he gazes at you with that great big head and gentle eyes, it's a heart-melting experience.

I really hope someone can offer him a foster home, just to get him out of there and buy him some time. He would be _so _grateful.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmm, can you send me the info on fostering? Like criteria and such.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Message sent! *

Attn. - Mods: Please edit the prior post to remove Felix's Proud Mammy's email address for her so that she doesn't get a wave of spam -- I've got it now, and the spammers don't need it.*


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Courage's Petfinder listing is also now up:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Baton Rouge, LA | Courage #27038


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks! Will it be an issue if I live in Shreveport? Or is that too far to foster him?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't know, to be honest (you'd have to talk it over with the shelter's foster coordinator). 

How about this idea: you could contact North Louisiana German Shepherd Rescue in Shreveport (North Louisiana German Shepherd Rescue ) and propose to them that if they'll pull Courage and take him into their program, you'll foster. That way it could all happen locally in Shreveport, and they can hopefully give you support and mentoring through your first foster. (Knowing that there's a good foster home ready to take a dog can sometimes be the key to a rescue being able to take another dog into a program, so it's worth asking.)

If North Louisiana GSR wants to pull him, I'll help with transport.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! Thank you. I will make sure I look into all of this. Something about Courage just melts me and I'm sure my GSD would LOVE having another "big guy" in the house to play with.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't seem to find any info on them or to get them to reply to any e-mails. I'm still very interested in fostering him even if we can't move him. We'd just have to figure out how it will work with me being so far away.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Felix's Proud Mammy, thank you for trying to be a rescue angle for Courage! Hopefully the updated info I gave you today will help.

He was _so _depressed when I saw him in his kennel yesterday. His back was up against the gate to his kennel, and he didn't even want to look at anyone passing by. It made my heart ache to see the difference in his psychological condition in just a week.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Courage is safe, in foster care. He's still available for adoption, though.

HUGE thanks to Felix'sProudMamy for coming through for him!:thumbup:


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Magwart said:


> Courage is safe, in foster care. He's still available for adoption, though.
> 
> HUGE thanks to Felix'sProudMamy for coming through for him!:thumbup:



That is awesome!!


----------

